# Microphone Won't Work in L4D2



## Lucy Bones (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah, so here's the lowdown of what's going on.

I plug in my microphone like normal, it works for Skype and all that other stuff just fine.
I test it on Steam, it works normally. I eve hit "Detect device" just in case.
I go in game and go to my audio settings, and test the mic in game. It works fine.
I go into a lobby or enter a game, and poof, mic stops working. I exit the game and try to test it again in the audio options, but it's stopped working too.

I tried Googling answers, and none of them seemed to work.
I tried the "+voice_forcemicrecord 0" Thing and that didn't work, either.
Anybody know how they can help me?

EDIT: Might like to know the microphone is a normal plug-in. When it didn't work, I tried a USB mic, and had the exact same problem.


----------



## Lapdog (Oct 10, 2010)

Are you sure you are using the assigned key for VoIP? I always thought it was X but I was wrong (Can't remember what it was). So I would recommend you go into "Options", go to the "Keyboard" tab, and check you are pressing the right key for it.


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 10, 2010)

Can you confirm that the mic is picking up sound in other games or applications (IE... are you sure this is just L4D2)?  Also, check to see that you have all of the ports used by Steam cleared through both your router and your system's firewall:

https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=8571-GLVN-8711


----------



## Lucy Bones (Oct 10, 2010)

It does work on HL2: Deathmatch and other Steam games, and it's totally clear on my Firewall. I checked the VoIP and I'm using it properly.


----------



## Lapdog (Oct 10, 2010)

When you say it doesn't work on L4D2, do you mean people see your little "Icon" and not hear anything, or when you press the key you "think" is assigned to your keyboard nothing happens at all?

If its the second one, then look at my first post, and if its the first, then your mic might not be set up correctly for L4D2.


----------



## jannaj (Jan 25, 2011)

are you using via hd audio deck? if so, load a game in l4d2, minimize it, open via hd audio deck and select rear mic (if you are using rear mic) , i have the same problem, and i use the via hd audio deck, and for some reason it changes from rear input to front input every time a map is loaded (including saferooms), the problem is i do not have a front input mounted on my pc, friggin annoying problem, i know, but no solution has been found after extensive searches,


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 25, 2011)

I've found that with L4D2 it will frequently reset some of my mic settings, notable turning off the +20db boost, without which people cannot hear me. I don't even use the in-game voice chat and it _still_ affects me :V


----------



## Tao (Jan 26, 2011)

Are you sure it's not just people aren't responding? I could hear ya just fine last time we played. You might wanna go into Sound Devices and set your mic as the default device if you've got your webcam plugged in. And unplug the webcam =\


----------

